# New!!: AskAndy Chefs



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just the beginning - the new AskAndy Men's Cooking Page!:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Good to have, I'd say it will require a bit of html skill to keep it manageable and usable though...

Thanks...


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

Excellent idea!


----------

